# Instalar USB 3.0 en notebook sin tarjeta PCI



## varatho (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola comunidad, he estado investigando, en google, sobre las maneras de obtener un puerto USB 3.0 para mi notebook (Dell Inspiron N5010). El tema es que adquirí un disco duro externo de 1 TB y mi notebook sólo posee puerto e-Sata, puerto que ahora no se usa.
Quería saber si existe la posibilidad de desoldar un puerto USB 2.0 y soldar uno 3.0.

Gracias a aquellos que respondan
Saludos

Pd: encontré un kit de USB 3.0 con dos puertos, pero es para pc de torre, asique no me sirve... a menos que lo vea bien y se pueda separar para que entre en el notebook


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 26, 2013)

No es se puede, el USB 3 usa dos pares y el 2.0 solo posee uno, ademas de otras cosas, pero probablemente puedas sacar el disco y conectarle el SATA

Otra opción seria que tu notebook tuviera puerto ExpressCard y consiguieras un adaptador a USB 3.0


----------



## varatho (Abr 26, 2013)

Oh damn... mi modelo no tiene ese puerto, por lo que quedaría sólo abrir el disco y ver si puedo conectarle el SATA.
Que mal... siempre esperé una solución, pero no se puede tener todo jeje

Gracias por la info, así no seguiré buscando.

Pd: y si saco dos USB 2.0....


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 27, 2013)

tenes que conseguirte algo asi, a ver si tu compu lo permite....

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-418294782-tarjeta-con-puertos-usb-doble-30-laptop-samsung-rf410-_JM_


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 27, 2013)

varatho dijo:


> Pd: y si saco dos USB 2.0....





solaris8 dijo:


> tenes que conseguirte algo asi, a ver si tu compu lo permite....
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-418294782-tarjeta-con-puertos-usb-doble-30-laptop-samsung-rf410-_JM_



Para ambos es lo mismo, no solo es cambiar el puerto y ya por que el protocolo es diferente y si el puente sur (donde van los USB de la notebook) no lo admite no vas a hacerlo funcionar, la solución en las notebook es usar un adaptador ExpressCard ya que este se comunica mediante el PCIe donde si se tienen los dos pares de datos diferenciales y el protocolo lo admite para conectarse a un HUB USB3.0


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 28, 2013)

Hay un detalle, aun si se consiguiera forma de adaptar un puerto USB 3.0 en un USB 2.0, se formaría un cuello de botella, se reduciría la velocidad por lo que no valdría la pena... Las unica opción viable es por el ExpressCard. Saludos...


----------



## varatho (Abr 28, 2013)

oohh maldición!! aun no me rendiré
Cambiar lo USB no son la solución, pero intentar incorporar la tarjeta express?? de alguna manera?

Gracias por los comentarios a todos


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 28, 2013)

Intentar incorporar el ExpressCard seria igual de complicado si tu computadora no tiene, he visto en algunas Compaq que poseen las terminales donde se sueldan las bahías del ExpressCard (de hecho es muy común que reusen el mismo PCB pero soldando otros componentes), lo que no se es si con solo soldar las cosas que falten pueda usar el ExpressCard, en la tuya estaría el mismo caso de si la placa tiene las vías para eso por que las terminales estarían en un chip BGA por lo que seria imposible acceder a ellas, y luego si es que funcionaria con agregar lo que falte y quien sabe que sea lo que falta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 28, 2013)

Segun la pagina de Dell y dice que tu laptop si tiene el puerto ExpressCard, podrias subir algunas fotos a ver si por suerte tu lap si lo trajo?


----------

